# Draw length... have you seen this



## Archeryaddic (Aug 9, 2005)

I found the info shown below while surfing the net.......have you heard this one......do you agree or disagree...

Quote: the test has never failed me. Here is how it works. It is no coincidence that a bows weight is marked at 28", the vast majority of guys out there have a draw length within 1/2" of this. In fact most guys have this draw length. The reason for all this is that the average Joe is 5’10” tall. If you are 5’10” and you wear a "regular" jacket you have a draw length of 28" whether you believe it or not. I have proved this to so many people I am extremely confident that you are no exception. If you are 5’10” and you don’t have a 28” draw length. You are probably short drawing the bow by not spreading your shoulders. If this is so you need to work to correct that because you are losing a lot of performance by short drawing a bow when you don't have to. To take this test a step farther to adjust for every 1" in height add or subtract 1/2" in draw length. If you are 5’8” your draw length should be very close to 27". If you are 6" tall your draw length should be close to 29". (I’m 6’1” so my draw length, by this formula should be 29.5”)Give this formula a try you'll be amazed at how accurate it is.


----------



## Steve T (Nov 3, 2005)

*Draw Length*

Archeryaddic,
I believe that comes from Doug Besherse (spelling?). It is one of many rules of thumb out there. I'd say it is a fair way to take a guess if you had to, but would not bank on it. Most people's draw length will change some as they develope their form/style...it may become longer or shorter. It's always best to draw a shaft on a bow and have someone mark your draw length if possible.

A shooting buddy of mine is 5' 10" and draws 29.5". I'm 5' 9" and I draw 27". So the rule of thumb is close, but I wouldn't buy shafts based on it. :wink: 

Good shooting,


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

i'm 6' 1" and my draw is 28".
don


----------



## Hank (Jul 5, 2003)

I am just under 5'5" and I easily draw 27 if not a little more. I anchor back past the corner of my mouth to get everything inline. And it feels so natural.

Hank


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

What does if matter if there is some formula out there for giving a rough idea of what draw length is?
When it comes down to it, you need to have it measured anyway to have arrows made, unless you buy them in the box and just put points on them. And, if you're being measured, then the formula means nothing beside the true measurement anyway.
I guess I don't really get why you'd even need this formula. Seems like an answer to a question noone asked.
But then, we all do things differently, don't we?

:cocktail:


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

generalizing if that is a word if not it should be lol. there are too many variables involved. in my opinion the average of all men that were 5'10" being 28" draw length is just that an average. not all limbs grow to 28" draw and i am 6'1" and my draw and i mean my true draw length is 28.5" and that is fully extended. measured by a dr of medicine. this was done when i was having problems with my neck and shoulder area and i was doing his little movements the best i could and the best i could get from a fully straightened arm to the corner of my mouth 28.5 that being said i am bit short of the average then with my draw length according to the statement made. i would believe the statement to be an average of all who participated in the test but not all are alike that is what makes humans unique
rob k


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

I am almost 5'10, probably could be called 5'10....
But through the years...I have finally conceeded that I am a stubby armed person....:embara: 

My DL is 27 1/4" with my recurves and 28 with my compound.


Dwayne


----------



## MuzzyBear (Sep 24, 2005)

Im 6'1 and mine draw is 31in and I shoot with my arm slightly bent.


----------



## bowfisher 51 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm afraid, I would have to dissagree with that formula as well......There are
a number of variables that should be addressed to determine draw length in
my opinion...I'm 5'10" and I started out (20 years ago) with a 29.5" draw....
However, as we grow older our skeletol anatomy changes and draw length
may shorten as well as minute changes in our stance. I'd have to go with
robk & Steve on that one.........


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm 6' 2". I draw 30.5" on my longbow, near 32" on a high-wrist recurve.

Too many variables, even if you just consider grip styles, for any formula to be on the money for everyone. Kinda' like horoscopes--it will hit enough folks right on or "close enough" that it will be taken as fact, but 'taint so.

Chad


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

The formula doesn't take chest size into account. My DL is 30.5". I'm 6 ft with a 53" (3XL) chest.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I think your idea has considerable merit. And I think if a person has less than formula suggests they should have, they should think about whether they are getting all they could out of their bow. Stubby arms might explain it. A big chest might or might not. Heavily muscled men sometimes cannot fully extend their elbows. But barring these a short draw might indicate a form problem that needs correcting. 

On the other hand a standard draw length can be lengthened, by more upright posture, tilting the spine back a bit, pulling the head back and fully extending. Is this a good thing? Well, it might be, especially for target shooting. A longer draw length produces a longer power stroke and increases arrow speed-- a lot! It has been said that an extra inch of draw is worth 10 more pounds of bow weight. With target weight tackle I have increased arrow speed by about 20 feet per second.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Silverwolf*

I have been using a formula which has worked out well for me and my sons.
Finger tip to finger tip span minus fifteen divided by two. 

My finger tip to finger tip span is 70 inches minus 15 inches equal 55 inches divided by two equals 27-1/2 inches. I am 6 feet tall, just thought I'd throw that in there. 
Your height shouldn't have anything to do with it; it's the length of your arms.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bryan25shaw (Jun 7, 2006)

My experience totally agrees with you i am just over 6'1' and I draw just shy of 30" recurve or compound I use the same style.


----------



## palmer (Sep 23, 2003)

Not a worthwhile formula. I'm 6' and draw 31" with my recurves.


----------



## Allen7791 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think the worst fromula to use is the the finger tip to finger tip. When I do finger tip to finger tip it tells me my dl is 26" Which is way to short for me. I am 5'10".I have been measured a couple of other ways and they all came out at 27.5" which feels much better. I perfer these methods. 

1. Place a yard stick on your chest where your collor bone forms a v place your arms along side the yard stick and where the tips of your middle fingers end up is your dl. dont strech

2. Face a wall like you are going to shoot your bow measure from the palm to the corner of your mouth.

3. Go to an archery shop that has the little blue bow with a measuring stick on it and draw it back.

There is more than one method to figuring out Dl try them all and see what is most consistent.


----------



## palmer (Sep 23, 2003)

I tried this. It was actually pretty daggone close. Came out at 30-5/8 and mine is 31. I think the 15" number is the key. If your shoulders are wider or narrower than what the 15" number is taking into account, that might throw it off, but came out pretty close for me.



silverwolf636 said:


> I have been using a formula which has worked out well for me and my sons.
> Finger tip to finger tip span minus fifteen divided by two.
> 
> My finger tip to finger tip span is 70 inches minus 15 inches equal 55 inches divided by two equals 27-1/2 inches. I am 6 feet tall, just thought I'd throw that in there.
> ...


----------



## palmer (Sep 23, 2003)

Hmm...just used this with a friend. Not even close. Around 2" off????


----------



## holbo (Aug 2, 2003)

I am 5 feet 8 inches tall standing fully stretched erect and my draw lenght is unfortunately 25". for me to get to 27" I would have to anchor at my ear, lol


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

eric7791 said:


> 1. Place a yard stick on your chest where your collor bone forms a v place your arms along side the yard stick and where the tips of your middle fingers end up is your dl. dont strech


This method is amazing. I have shot for many years and played around with draw length to no end. My draw length on all my bows is between 26.5 and 27 inches. It depends on what style of release I am using and whether or not I use a d loop on a particular bow. When I measure by this method I am 26.75". This is the first draw length formula that has been right on the money for me.


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

That 28 inches is the average draw length of most male archers is no secret. Beyond that, I don't think any of those "formulas" are worth the electrons they're printed with. It is all a case of overthink. What for the trouble of trying to figure out what your draw length might be, you could just as well find a light bow and calibrated arrow and have a friend measure your draw length (or go to your neighborhood archery shop....).


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm 5'10 an have a 28inch DL.
If your 5'10 an have what's considered correct or ordinary anatomy then you will have a 28inch DL.
Weather you short draw or over draw has nothing to do with your natural DL,
that's a form fault on your part.
28 is also an industry standard and why all AMO standard bows used to be measured at 28 before compounds came on the scene an confused everything,and it's also why arrows are spined at 28.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i am 5'11", but draw 31" to my ear, where is the standard draw to?


----------



## Arrow4Christ (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm 5' 9" and draw 29.5"....I am absolutely positive I do this because I align my broadheads vertically so I can use them as a draw check...


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Kegan, that's just one of the problems with the "formulas", and why they are hit or miss. There is no standard. The most common is the corner of the mouth, but that is a flexible anchor point. I took the advice of Howard Hill and Byron Ferguson and use an upper tooth for my primary anchor point--it works for me, but it's easy to see different anchors work for different people. The shape of your face will determine which tooth gets the arrow underneath your eye.

I use a 3-point anchor to eliminate variations in my draw length. However, my draw length can still vary 2" or more depending on the bow I shoot. With a very heavy poundage, low wrist grip longbow, my draw will be 29.5" to 30". With very heavy bows, if you anchor for more than a split second you will have muscle compression which shortens your draw a tad. With a high wrist grip recurve in a light draw weight, I will draw 32" or a tad more with the exact same anchor--very little to no muscle compression, plus my hand is extended with the high wrist grip, which adds to my draw length.

Take other variable such as shoulder width, arm length, etc. and it's easy to see why there is no formula or set standard that will work for everyone. There are averages that the industry goes by to make things easier for them, but that's all they are--averages.

And, for what it's worth, arrows are spined on 26", not 28". The shaft can actually be any length over 26", but the pegs it rests on are 26" apart.

Chad


----------

